# Field Trial Judging Seminar/Panel Discussion



## Sue Westlake (May 8, 2005)

The Maine Retriever Trial Club would like to host a judging seminar and panel discussion about judging and setting up tests moderated by Don Driggers and John Russell. 

We plan to hold this in the Portsmouth, NH area on a Saturday in March 2010 as a 9-5 event. Included in the $60 fee is the judging book written by Pete Simonds and offered for sale by RFTN.

We're trying to get an estimate on the number of attendees. If you would like to come, please reply to this posting. Note that while the theme will be field trials, judging dog work and setting up tests for hunt tests is very similar and those folks interested in hunt tests could also benefit from this seminar.

Our club did this exact same seminar with the same panel in the 1980's and it was very well received.


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Great idea!

I'm interested


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Great opportunity..and close to home! 

Signing up regards..

Judy


----------



## dennismc115 (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm interested.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Sue,

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm interested too.

M


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Sue....What a great event to offer. Steve and I will attend.

Diane


----------



## Mike Berube (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi Sue.

I would like to attend but will be in Georgia until early April. Is the March timeframe for certain?

Also, would it be feasible to have some field work incorporated into the seminar?

Thanks,
Mike B


----------



## scribdog (Dec 10, 2005)

I am so very IN.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm very interested. Please send me the information when it becomes available.


----------



## Swift River (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Sue,

Sounds great, Tara and I would come, Buck


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

I will certainly try to be there. Bob


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I'd be interested, send info when available, Jim


----------



## Joe Kuczynski (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds great!! Please send me the details.


----------



## Bonnie & Tom R (Dec 9, 2005)

We are interested as well.

Thanks, Bonnie & Tom Ritchotte


----------



## joe paiement (May 1, 2008)

I'm not real active but am very interested in listening to Don & John they have a lot to share


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you for your efforts to plan and host this seminar. I am interested in attending. Please let me know when you have firm dates and details. 

John Shoffner
[email protected]


----------



## Pleasantpine (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi Sue,
Dick and I are interested........... Keep us posted.....
Great that it's so close to home.


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

HI Sue

I would be very interested. Please let me know details when you have them.

Dawn Terrill


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

I would be interested as well.
When all is set up, please let me know.
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Sue Westlake (May 8, 2005)

Maine Retriever Trial Club Judging Seminar

Come to beautiful Kittery, Maine and learn from two experts, John Russell and Don Driggers about how to be a great judge. 


We will have a lively round table discussion. While most of the discussion will be centered on judging field trials, those of you interested in hunt tests will also benefit. (Want your spouse to come? There are 110 outlet stores in Kittery!)


The Kittery Trading Post (http://www.kitterytradingpost.com/ has graciously offered us meeting space. We’ll start at 9 AM and finish at 5 PM. You will get coffee and donuts in the morning and lunch. (A lobster dinner is on your own!) 


Please submit topics you’d like covered to ensure your questions are answered. 


Pete Simond’s book on judging is yours free with attendance.


We’re reserving a block of rooms for a discounted rate. Call the Coachman Inn 800-824-6183. Singles with a queen bed are $69.90/night and doubles with two queen beds are $75.90/night. Mention that you're attending the Retriever Seminar for these rates. (They are AAA rates.)

Got more questions?
Email Sue Westlake [email protected] or call, 207-956-0783.


Date:
Saturday, Feb 27, 2010

Entries
Enter online at www.entryexpress.net!

Entries will close at 11:59 PM Central Time on 02/18/2010


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Is there a change in where this is being held as well as the date?
Original post said in March in NH.

Please advise,
Jerry


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

The date had to be changed to Feb as Don had a conflict with a judging assignment with the original March date. 

Kittery is "almost" in NH!!;-)

Hope you will still be able to attend.

Andy


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Andy,
sorry to say that I will not be able to make it in Feb...
Jerry


----------

